# P2195 Volkswagen - O2 Sensor Signal Stuck Lean?



## ssilverhaze (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello all,

My engine light came on today for P2195, does anyone have experience with this code?
Possible a bad front o2 sensor? Vacuum leak?

Info car: 2006 VW Jetta 2.5 120K miles.

Any help will be appreciated, thank you in advance!


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

I had similar "P2275: O2 Sensor Signal Stuck Rich bank1 Sensor3" . Replacing the sensor fixed the issue. P2195 refers to bank 1, sensor 1. So yes, this is the first O2 sensor downstream.


----------

